# Muddafuggin' Spices!



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

Hey gang,

Recently I've been doing a great deal of bulk meal prep making basic items like whole grain rice, whole grain pasta, chicken breasts and 93/7 Ground Beef in advance, but keeping the cook pretty basic with just a little coconut oil (if needed) and salt/pepper.

Then I just change up the flavor using various spices which has been a winner-winner-chicken dinner so far. It's keeping the flavors different even though the food is the same shit I had one meal ago.

I'm wondering, what are your go-to spices you use often to add flavor but keep cals low?

Here's my current lineup:


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2019)

I am down for any spice without salt in it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 5, 2019)

I’m trained to eat unspiced food


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2019)

the usuals, creole, season all, garlic salt, pepper and Himalayan sea salt.
tried some stuff from flavor god, not bad.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 5, 2019)

Good old laurel leaf, Maggi spice mix 3 for chicken, paprika, turmeric (the powder and the raw root grated with black pepper), Bart Smokehouse Barbecue Moroccan style salt, oyster sauce, Cumin, fennel seeds, Coriander, Parsley, Basil (if only I wasn't so lazy to put the herbs in, they make such a difference, I must remind myself). For sweet things cinnamon is a MUST and sweeten with stevia, no insulin hikes.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2019)

Spike, Mrs dash. Oregano, garlic, onion, black pepper, basil, thyme, chilis of various types.


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2019)

I like the Grill Mates stuff.

The Honey Hickory is good on chicken. 
The Applewood is good on pork and chicken.
Brown Sugar Bourbon on steak. 
Hamburger seasoning is good in the monster mash. 
The Sweet and Smoky is good on liver. 
The Smokehouse Maple is good on brussels sprouts and butternut squash. Also on pork. 

Also like cajun spices on steak, lemon pepper on cod, and fresh rosemary leaves on salmon.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2019)

youve got the antacid there for the really got stuff lol 

black pepper is the best imo


----------



## bigdog (Nov 5, 2019)

i love montreal steak on all beef. I have a big ass assortment of different stuff the wife has collected along the years.  I do use garlic boullion with white rice in the rice cooker. I also like coconut soy sauce on chicken and rice...  use a lot of different stuff to keep it different.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> youve got the antacid there for the really got stuff lol
> 
> black pepper is the best imo



Ha! I take 3 of those daily for calcium. Black pepper... you basic bitch!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> I am down for any spice without salt in it



You’re salty enough as is!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

Slimandtrim said:


> Good old laurel leaf, Maggi spice mix 3 for chicken, paprika, turmeric (the powder and the raw root grated with black pepper), Bart Smokehouse Barbecue Moroccan style salt, oyster sauce, Cumin, fennel seeds, Coriander, Parsley, Basil (if only I wasn't so lazy to put the herbs in, they make such a difference, I must remind myself). For sweet things cinnamon is a MUST and sweeten with stevia, no insulin hikes.



There are a few interesting items in this list I’m going to have to check out. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 5, 2019)

I make a spice mix for my chicken that's kept it pretty edible over the last.. I'd rather not say how long

4 units Italian seasoning
3 units kosher salt (supposed to be 4 but I'm cutting salt)
4 units garlic powder
4 units onion powder
2 units paprika
2 units black pepper


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 5, 2019)

Slap ya mama seasoning is great, I use it on alot of things.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 5, 2019)

Adobo.... sazon


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 5, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> Slap ya mama seasoning is great, I use it on alot of things.



Yes! I have that one and go back ad forth between it and Tony's.






Tony's is great on Eggs.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 6, 2019)

trodizzle said:


> Yes! I have that one and go back ad forth between it and Tony's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to give Tony's a try!


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2019)

McCormick seasoning has some good rubs I use in different flavors.

As for putting anything on chicken, you can't shine a turd.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 6, 2019)

trodizzle said:


> Yes! I have that one and go back ad forth between it and Tony's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll have to try that one.


----------



## Rhino99 (Nov 6, 2019)

Try out G. Hughes sugar free marinades and sauces
https://www.ghughessugarfree.com/

teriaki for salmon, chicken
carolina style for hamburgers, chicken burgers, etc
honey mustard for various things
bbq sauces for various things.
Click on the bbq sauce link on the page to bring up the full lineup


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Sometimes I like to put spice mixes like this on home made popcorn. 

Gives it a drastically different flavor than the standard salt and butter and you can cut down on butter.


----------



## DF (Nov 6, 2019)

Ranch packets!!!! :32 (18):


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 6, 2019)

All these grill masters sharing spices. I luv it!


----------



## Slimandtrim (Nov 6, 2019)

I do that with plain cashews and other nuts. I empty the bag on a tray, spray them with filtered water add spice mix, shake, let them dry and enjoy, nice


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 6, 2019)

Why does Sizzles avatar pic look like he put some Cayenne seasoning up his arse?


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why does Sizzles avatar pic look like he put some Cayenne seasoning up his arse?



That's the pic from the doorbell cam that caught him stealing his neighbor's Amazon package. :32 (18):


----------



## bigdog (Nov 6, 2019)

want some serious heat?  try the new tobasco!!

https://www.amazon.com/TABASCO-bran...ocphy=1017934&hvtargid=pla-568862471940&psc=1


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why does Sizzles avatar pic look like he put some Cayenne seasoning up his arse?



someone just cut him off in traffic


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why does Sizzles avatar pic look like he put some Cayenne seasoning up his arse?



Don't be hijacking my thread PP man.


----------



## The Tater (Nov 7, 2019)

Rhino99 said:


> Try out G. Hughes sugar free marinades and sauces
> https://www.ghughessugarfree.com/
> 
> teriaki for salmon, chicken
> ...



his stuff is the best!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 7, 2019)

bigdog said:


> want some serious heat?  try the new tobasco!!
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TABASCO-bran...ocphy=1017934&hvtargid=pla-568862471940&psc=1



Damn! I'm gonna have to try that!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 7, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why does Sizzles avatar pic look like he put some Cayenne seasoning up his arse?



I thought he was the Gas monkey garage guy at first.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 7, 2019)

Tony Chachere's. Get you some of this and you will throw everything else in the trash.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 7, 2019)

u wearing blublockers and an extra small wife beater?




trodizzle said:


> Don't be hijacking my thread PP man.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 16, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Tony Chachere's. Get you some of this and you will throw everything else in the trash.



I am late to this party, but if you like the original Tony's, check this chit out.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 16, 2020)

Crushed red pepper on everything!!!


----------

